

Face Swapping - joshwa
http://kk.org/ct2/2008/07/face-swapper-privacy.php#

======
apu
I'm one of the authors of the paper. We're planning on releasing an online
demo website at some point where people can submit photos and see what kind of
replacements are generated. The process is indeed fully-automatic.

The non-real looking photos have mostly to do with the mixups in
gender/age/race, that we do not explicitly guard against currently.

Here's the project page describing things in more detail:
<http://www1.cs.columbia.edu/CAVE/projects/face_replace/>

The video linked from that page explains the whole process from beginning to
end in under 5 mins.

~~~
pmorici
Are there details any place about how you went about implementing this? For
example did you use any open source software for the face detection (OpenCV?)
and are there any libraries that are particularly good for this kind of thing?

~~~
greendestiny
The paper says they used the OKAO face detection system.

------
tlrobinson
Somewhat unrelated, but I realized that Facebook has _tons_ of face/name data
from all the tagged photos. Not only do they have photos tagged with names,
but they also know who your friends are, thus who is most likely to be in your
photos. I imagine Facebook + Riya could be pretty accurate.

So... when are they going to roll out an (optional) auto-tagging feature?

------
chris_l
It wasn't necessary to swap nixon and elvis

~~~
rudyfink
"Because it's cool" implies its own form of necessity.

------
mdasen
While the site had images of software for this purpose, it didn't provide
links to it. Anyone know where one can find it? I'm curious to see how
seamless the process is. Some of the ones in the article looked perfect while
others looked very non-real.

------
stcredzero
Of course, this has potential uses in porn as a "wish fulfillment" technology.

------
river_styx
Modifying the faces of Kajol or Rani should be grounds for imprisonment.

